# Are ESB pensioners entitled to Widowers pension?



## onekeano (6 Jan 2012)

My mother in law died a couple of years ago. My father in law retired quite a few years ago with a pension from the ESB (40+ years service). So, he has a full pension from the ESB which is fine and does not get an OAP pension.

Question is - should he be entitled to a Widowers pension? I guess this comes down to the type of PRSI contributions ESB employees make but given my FILs age he's not very clear on exactly what they would have paid while working.

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Roy


----------



## Black Sheep (8 Jan 2012)

The same rules apply to both Widow and Widower's pension. In the Budget of 2012 new rules came in restricting the amount of arrears payable so it is important to apply immediately. Application forms on welfare.ie

"Widow's, Widower's or Surviving Civil Partner's (Contributory) Pension  is a social insurance payment for both widows and widowers. It is not  means-tested, and therefore entitlement is not affected by other income  you might have such as earnings, an occupational pension or a pension  from your late spouse's employment.  

Virtually all PRSI contributions count towards this pension, including contributions paid by public servants and the self-employed. 

*Other earnings*

  Since this is a contributory pension, you may earn any amount of money from any other source and still remain entitled to this pension. It is taxable. If it is your only source of income, you are unlikely to have to pay tax."


----------



## onekeano (9 Jan 2012)

many thanks Black Sheep - I'll check this out further on his behalf.

Roy


----------



## moonman (8 Apr 2013)

my brother in law is an esb pensioner and a widower , he gets a survivors pension as well as his esb pension . the prsi contribution he paid while working in esb covers the public health and survivors pension entitlement only, hence he did not get a state old age pension when he turned 66.


----------



## bgreg55 (1 May 2013)

*An Post Pension*

Hi,

My mother worked for An Post in the GPO during the early 70's. Does anyone know if there were civil pension contribution or would she have been entitled to a pension. She has since passed away but would my father be entitled to anything? Any pointers would be appreciate.

Thanks


----------



## Black Sheep (1 May 2013)

I have done much research in this area and from what I have found is that if you request the PRSI records you are being told that each Department holds it's own records & that they are not held by the central records unit.

However it appears that only men paid WOPS (Widows & Orphans). As women could neither be widowed (since they were not allowed to be married) or orphaned they were not obliged to pay PRSI.  I realize this contradicts my previous sentence but this is the result of my research.

This has been a bone of contention among many former civil servants when it comes to applying for State Contributory pensions


----------

